# Small Model car show at School



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Here is a car show my school did, how I got into model cars: The red Z28 was me. The rest are just some fellow classmates.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

more pictures:


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

and finally my biggest competition:


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

You go girl!!!


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah I take an automotive class with all guys, they're really annoying. and thank you! .


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

I find that funny that you take the automotive class, because twenty plus years ago I took a home-economics class and was the only guy. I can certainly understand the grief you get.

I figured if I worked on cars at home and already knew the stuff why should I take a course at school. I mean I need to eat and maybe fix a rip in my clothes. Right?

All the models look great. Yours does stick out though. Looks a lot cleaner. 
Great Job!
Chris


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

:hat: You did a really fine job on your red Z28, and I really appreciate your attention to detail and conciencious workmanship. And your truck really IS awesome!
I'd also like to mention that one of your classmates did a really impressive paint & build on the silver mustang with the two black stripes up the center, too! :thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

superduty455 said:


> I find that funny that you take the automotive class, because twenty plus years ago I took a home-economics class and was the only guy. I can certainly understand the grief you get.
> Chris


You too mate?? I got kicked out of woodwork for playing up too much and nearly accidentally killing someone with a wayward lathe tool.
I ended up doing 3 years of home economics- not that it did any good- I cook as healthily as Lucretia Borgia....
I agree with Chris Solesky. There's some nice models there, but yours IS the cleanest build. That truck would have been good competition though.

Chris.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Solesky, your Camaro blows them all away. I think I said this in your other thread. Nice clean build. Good show :thumbsup:


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank you guys


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Would have to agree with the others, your red Z28 is a winner. 

Just don't forget the door handle details next time.  

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks and yes I should have done more detail, , I didn't do a lot of stuff because 1.) I didn't want to mess it up and 2.) I was kind of on a deadline so on the night before it was due I had to haul a**. I'm not one to procrastinate but with a model and the amount of time we had it was inevitable.


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Young lady ! 
You are doing just fine. I have a bunch of models. some are trophy winners. let me know if you need some help.. 
one of these days, I'll see about getting some pics of mine and and post em up.. 
Chris


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Great Job!! I remember entering a model building contest in school I got first place!! It was an Opel Gt metalic green built in to a dragster..Wish I still had it. I think it was an old Revell kit that you could build stock or into a dragster...Jeff


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Awesome, Yeah CJ get some of those pics! I'll be taking you up on that offer in the future, don't you worry.
Also, an Opel GT? Nice. haven't heard of them, had to google. This what you're talking about?


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Yep!!


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Sweet, maybe you could do another


----------

